# Heringe filettieren vor/nach Einlegen?



## Cyberfish (18. April 2004)

Moin,
@all und an die (Hobby-)Köche hier im Ab.

Ich wollte mal Bismarckheringe machen,
muß ich die vorher filettieren also roh oder erst wenn die eingelegt waren?
Jedenfalls habe ich gerade versucht, einen rohen H. zu filettieren, ging aber eher mäßig.
Gibt's da vielleicht einen besonderen Trick zum Filettieren der Rohen?

Daher habe ich die anderen erstmal eingelegt mit Salz wie hier bereits beschrieben.

Gruß und Petri
Cyb


----------

